# Wilbert's Picnic in the Park - IDDT



## Bev F (Mar 22, 2011)

Just to let you know  on 26th June Wilbert’s Picnic in the Park 


IDDT wanted to have a day especially for families and have some fun at Wicksteed Parks Theme Park by holding ‘Wilbert’s Party in the Park’. You can meet other families as well as enjoying live music, games for the whole family, face painting, clowns, stilt walkers, Kids Vs Parents Sports Day, our Famous Faces Tombola where kids can win signed photo of there favourite celebrities and of course, meet Wilbert who will be taking part in our giant game of human chequers on our giant picnic blanket.
Wilberts Picnic in the Park
26th June
Wicksteed Park
Kettering 
NN15 6NJ

Tickets ?4.50 each.
Under 2s free of charge. 
To book tickets and all other enquiries please contact Bev Freeman by Private Message

For more information about the rides and entertainment at Wicksteed Park please go to www.wicksteedpark.co.uk


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, It's only 5mins from my house, BUT It's my Mum's 90th birthday on that day and we're having a garden party!!! darn..... all the others are miles away!!
I would have loved to come with my grandsons.  perhaps next year??


----------

